# Beardie Blowing Up



## NOTORIOUS LEE (Jul 24, 2006)

My beardie periodically keeps blowing himself up & inflating his throat.

What does this mean?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

is it when you go near him? as when i hand feed my wd she will blow herself up as a sign of anger to make herself look bigger?
manda xx


----------



## NOTORIOUS LEE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Manda,

Not really. He seems to do it every now & again mainly under his basking lamp.


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2006)

they sometimes do that when there ready for a shed.


----------



## beestingbutterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds like hes trying to be dominant, is he "bobbing" his head too? he may be trying to increase his surface area while he's basking so that he can get more rays (so to speak)... or maybe he fancies you and is trying to court you!! :wink:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

It could be a respitory infection. Is he making a rasping noise when he exhales like that? If you put your ear to his back can you what sounds like gurgling or popping?


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

mine blows his body up when he is trying to get warm could be the same.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

my beardy does it every morning and puffs his eyes out its to warm himself up    like doing a wee stretch


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

our two female's do it all the time,one has a dark beard and the other has bright red beard.they are just poser's.lol.


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Is a full display beard or does it appear to be a involuntary inflation?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

there is nothing to worry about honest all beardys do it it mainly in the mornings just like we stretch  i think inflating is the wrong word to use


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

yep my lot do it while basking! Personally i think it's cute


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

My beardie used to do that - my monitor does it sometimes when he's feeling in an anti-social mood - thinks it'll scare me off :roll:


----------

